# AHH im going INSANE



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Im in so much pain it not even funny, yesterday after taking the PSAT's my friend jumped on my back i feel then she fell on my my head hit the ground the first time cutt my face up, the second time i bitt the curb, yes i broke 3 front teeth, so i went to the hospital, for them to tell me the ovbious and do NOTHING for me, they say you have to get fake teeth WELL REALLY NOW!?!??! 
then mind you this is after 6 house of waiting in agonizing pain, they say and we cant perscribe you any medication, i flipped out cried yelled scream and still no meds, im in so much pain, and im hypped up on alot of painkillers and still i feel the pain, im going for surgery monday so please wish me luck


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

bless your heart!!! I'm sorry you're miserable!!! hope you get relief really really soon and good luck w/the surgery


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn son, I can't believe it. You inherited my luck alright. Just try to hang in there until they can get you fixed up. I'm sending all the good mojo I can muster your way.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Darn EMU....that was some bad luck...hang in there...time will help your body to heal and the pain will stop....think about a new prop you want to build, and not the pain..good luck with the surgery...how does your friend look!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Awe Poor Emu..
Hope your surgery goes well.
Everything will be better soon.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I send you best wishes from me as well.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your mishap. Good luck with the surgery, maybe you can have the doc give you fangs whiles he's at it.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wishing you the best of luck with surgery. Get well!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Oooo---that sucks! Good luck in surgery, I'm sure you'll be fine!

But I can't believe the doc wouldn't give you pain killers if you have to go for surgery----that doesn't make sense. They give you pain killers after surgery, so why wait and make you suffer? *shakes head*


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Im so sorry to hear about your pain. Hope all goes well. Hope your PSATs come out well for you too!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ouch! That sucks! I hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

guys i just got back, im in an INSANE amount of pain i cant close my mouth or even breath to hard, surgery went well of course, but once again no pain meds, it a half an hour after the surgery and im going on my 16th motrin, if this doesn't stop tomorrow im buying illegal stuff


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

wtf??? why are these dr's not giving you pain meds??? you just had surgery for christs sake!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Aw EMU, I was wondering what happened to you. I'm so sorry and I cannot believe that they won't give you something for the pain....that's insane!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear what happened to you. Take care of yourself EMU. Sending get well wishes your way!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

THanks guys, i got a call from the doctor after school, and he says, "Hey im very sorry i forgot to give you your prescription for vicoden, I'm surprised you haven't killed yourself." so yeah im all better now even without vicoden, thanks guys for the well wishes


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

good god!!! fill that script ASAP so you can get some relief I say!!!


----------

